# FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 40 DRLA carb on an intake for an inline 4 VW , everything works well, carb should not need a rebuild $300
forgot to say , this is for an 8V counterflow head
SOLD
_Modified by nopaddle at 12:50 PM 2-1-2008_


_Modified by nopaddle at 5:20 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

bump


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

Wanna trade for an 83 Rabbit?








I want this soooooooo bad....


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

IM sent.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

Wanna trade for my 1983 Rabbit?








See sig.
More impulse questions, lol.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

bump


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

Got any pictures of the manifold?


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

sure ...what is your address?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

For everyone viewing pleasure, here are Nopaddle's pictures. BTW, I used to have one of these manifolds, they're about as nice as you can get in a 2 barrel VW manifold, very well designed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

thanks for posting them... the pics look pretty good I haven't seen them except on the little screen on the back of the camera.


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

did you run megasquirt when you had those on your car?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nthndetty* »_did you run megasquirt when you had those on your car?

That's a carb, it's completely self contained, no need for Megasquirt or any other type of ecu with those.


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

what about the maf


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

ok....once again THIS IS A CARB! ...you need NO engine management
all I need is a spark and the carb takes care of the fuel and air.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

I understand the confusion, only dinosaurs like me can remember when cars actually came from the factory with carbs, I vaguely recall reading somewhere that the last new carbed car imported into North America was the 1992 Subaru Justy. 
If you want a current frame of reference for a carbed engine, think small engine like lawn motors, weed whackers etc.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

makes me feel old!


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

ok. i sent a long azz im. sorry. interested still. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

Everyone should look away from this thread, you don't want this setup...it, um...has COOTIES! Yeah...COOTIES!








*wishes he had the money now*


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

well ive got the money to pay for these cootiees


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

Then you'll have cooties too!








Seriously though, it's a sweet setup, and I've been chatting with the seller via IM, seems like a nice guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Certainly is helpful, in regards to some VW-related choices I was about to make. Saved me a lot of pain and suffering (bye bye Type 3







).


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

ok ...just sent you a LONG ass reply ...


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

if you are stuck on getting a wagon ...pick up a fox wagon if you can find one ...they can be modded nicely...and they have equal length drive shafts! bye bye torque steer


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

sent im


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

i want it. paypal ok?


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

hang on a sec ...I have to figure out shipping costs ...what is your zip?


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

27937. sorry it took me so long to get back to you. i was driving.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

So, is that is a true dual plenum manifold, or does it join underneath?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (billyVR6)*

It's dual plenum with a small balancing port connecting the plenums


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

no probs , I will package it up and see how much the post office wants to send it


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

up


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

well this is the scenario. i've got a a2 jetta with a bad motor that is on cis, and tranny in it but the body is great. iv'e got a a2 jetta with a new motor and tranny that is running on digi but the body is close to totalled. and i would be using these on the digi motor when it gets swapped to the good body. because i don't know how to convert to digi from cis. so i'm trying to cut some corners by using these carbs. but now i've got a car i'm supposed to go look at tomorrow. its an a2 with a vr swap. but needs a lower control arm and some other things. so if i get thecar i won't be able to get these carbs due to money. but if i don't get the car i will def. get these from you. I just thought you should know so it doesn't seem like i told you i was going to get them and had no intention in getting them. ill let you know tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nthndetty)*

relax....someone will buy em ...just a matter of time


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

up


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

So close....sooooooooooo close.....
Payweek = next week


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

i think you might have a carb addiction


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

it's possible...although, I've never owned/driven a carbed car







.
Guess I'm trying to bust my cherry GOOD AND STRONG







.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Guess I'm trying to bust my cherry GOOD AND STRONG







.

thats what my ex-gf said to me once...
nopaddle you should save these for B4S, he's a good dude.


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

yea. sorry i didn't tell ya what was going on. we were out getting the car till 9 something and i had work the next day. but anyways good luck on the sale


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_
thats what my ex-gf said to me once...
nopaddle you should save these for B4S, he's a good dude.

Gawrsh mister, thanks







.
Yeah, I too think he should save this for me, although, if he gets a buyer before I can snag them, then that is just business. No hard feelings at that point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Gawrsh mister, thanks







.
Yeah, I too think he should save this for me, although, if he gets a buyer before I can snag them, then that is just business. No hard feelings at that point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

shush, i know you won't come up with the money and i want this too,








jk


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (16vDigiGti)*









You're probably 100% correct







.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_








You're probably 100% correct







.


haha, lol. i'll tell ya how it performs...


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

also to nopaddle, is this jetted for a stock or modified engine? whats the advantage over a 32/36?


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

jetted for an 1800 with a mild cam and headwork...I do have other jets


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (nopaddle)*

what linkeage would it use?
and i have an ABA bottom/JH top engine combo with a p&p head and a big cam(286 i think)
how do you think this would perform with this combo?


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

I had it on a two litre at one point, if you keep the venturis in it , it retains good low and mid range drivability....but could get more top end with a bigger venturi; and bigger jets
CB performance sells bigger venturis for it at $10 each


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_
how do you think this would perform with this combo?

Setting up a carb can be a little tricky. If you've never done it before, you'll probably want to find someone experienced to help you but once set up properly, it should make for a GREAT combo.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Setting up a carb can be a little tricky. If you've never done it before, you'll probably want to find someone experienced to help you but once set up properly, it should make for a GREAT combo.

i have a weber 32/36 on my 4 door rabbit and i'd been messin around with it when i got it, mechanical fuel pump and all, lol. i finally got it where i wanted it tuning wise and left it at that. runs great, throttle response is awesome and i get about 28 mpg if i don't drive with a heavy foot.
i think i could manage,








i built v8s for muscle cars before this and "tuned" the carb before it went out of my shop. but i am not saying that i'm an expert at all, just know the basics and know how to apply them. reason why i asked how it woudl perform is because i basically want a bolt on and go setup, i'm itching to get my jetta coupe running.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

I have either had really good luck ...or I am just good at it ..but i find that if I just follow the guidelines, and only change one thing at a time, I have no probs tuning carbs


_Modified by nopaddle at 4:47 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

sent you an IM


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

No, everyone stop sending him IMs! STOP IT I SAY!


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (B4S)*

more snow ...more shovelling


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

ok so what would the jets be for a 1.6 euro spec car stock?
Or do you know where to look.
(I have this setup but the jets i have are way too big)


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (VonDeutschVW)*

well for a 1.6 ( assuming I am using a single 40 with a 32mm venturi ) I would use these jets as a starting point ...1.65 main jets...2.20 Main air correction jets...an F24 emulsion tube and 60 idle jets


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

what venturis do you have in it ?


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_I understand the confusion, only dinosaurs like me can remember when cars actually came from the factory with carbs, I vaguely recall reading somewhere that the last new carbed car imported into North America was the 1992 Subaru Justy. 
If you want a current frame of reference for a carbed engine, think small engine like lawn motors, weed whackers etc.

LOL, i have a love hate relationship with fuel injection, carbs are the way to go on a non turbo vw tho, the most you can complicate things is with a msd box and a hall effect distributor.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (Space9888)*

me too ..when fuel injection works ...it works well, but it is the unseen electrical gremlins I dislike


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

I have a person affinity for CIS, it simple, reliable and on the rare occasion something does go wrong with it, I'm usually able to easily diagnose and correct the problem.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (ABA Scirocco)*

the only CIS car I have had was an '84 coupe , I don't know if it was hard to fix...as it never broke down on me.


----------



## FeatherFrog (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

Is this puppy still for sale??? and if so do you have actual pictures of the unit being sold???


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (FeatherFrog)*

nope it has not sold yet ...and the pics posted are the actual unit


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

I nominate this thread for "Worst thread on the Vortex, EVER". 
Everyone look away, shoo!
SHOO I SAY!








*recounts pennies...perhaps a mistake was made the other ten times the count was done*








Seriously though, this would make a kick ass setup for someone with a bit of carb interest. The seller is a good guy too, unless you let him near your van with a sawzall







.


_Modified by B4S at 7:21 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (B4S)*

sawzalls make me GRIN


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

I think it is a dual 38 not sure on size of venturies. I will take a look.


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (VonDeutschVW)*

38"s?? I am thinking it is either dual 36's....or the other end of the scale perhaps...dual 48's ??
get the model number of the side of the carb bodies...and we will go from there
WAIT A SEC ...do you mean a dual throat weber 38 ..like a DGES?...or a DGAS ...or a DGEV?...or something along those lines?
I have never tuned one of those so I don't even want to hazard what your start-up setting should be 


_Modified by nopaddle at 4:35 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

dual 36 your right


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (VonDeutschVW)*

ok...figure out what size venturis you have


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

I have one of these carbs lying around, willing to sell just the manifold? Know anywhere else I could get one?


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (fugazi885)*

I have no idea where you can find one of these manifolds....it has no manufacturers mark on it, and I have only seen a couple of them in the years I have been playing with cars
I am not willing to part the set-up right now, I am getting too many offers on it complete


----------



## nopaddle (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FS Dellorto single DRLA on intake (nopaddle)*

it will be going on e bay tonight , reserve will be the same as the selling price here


----------

